# Scared hedgie?



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

Last night we decided to let Hazel have her first floor play time. We laid out a fleece blanket and sat her in the middle of it. The poor baby just sat there and shook! She reminded me of a little puppy that was scared to death. I finally put my hand near her and she came and put her nose right up to it and still just sat there. Is this normal?  What can we do to make her more comfy?


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

My hedgehog did this too when I brought him home almost 2 months ago. My guess is that she's probably just overwhelmed. How long have you had her? If she's still getting used to you, that's probably a big thing - my hedgehog would sit in the corner of his playpen away from me until we had really bonded, and since then when put in an unfamiliar place, he hides in my leg, because I smell familiar. It sounds like she's starting to associate your scent with a safe place to rest, as she snugged up to your hand. 

Every time I put my hedgehog in a new area of the house, he sniffs a lot from the safety of the human-cave, and then runs arounds sniffing and biting everything, once he has decided it is safe. It takes him a little time to get used to new places.

Also, my hedgehog is pretty light-sensitive. Have you tried lowering the lights? Basically, if I can barely see him, he's zooming around like a wild beast getting into trouble, and if I can see him well to keep him out of trouble, he's decided it's still day time and goes to sleep. Little stinker.

I hope my experience is helpful. Also, baby hogs sleep a lot, so since it looks like she is 
6 weeks, she may just not be super active yet. Good luck!


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

yes she sleeps ALL the time! lol We really haven't seen much personality from her in the time we've had her (10 days), other than being a tad grumpy as she is quilling right now. But she is slowly starting to come around.

I figured she'd be leary of the whole thing but when she started shaking, it kinda scared me. We picked her up and just cuddled with her and then let her go back to sleep for a while. When I checked on her this morning, I could see she had a very active night! she even pulled her litter box paper towel thru the elbow tube into her sleep bin! So that made me smile!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Ditto on the light-vs-dark on scared-vs-adventures!! playtime. I also find my small friend hates it when playtime starts in the middle of a big, open space. If he's along a wall or nice, tall furniture, he sprints and sniffs everywhere. I also leave a piece of fleece out where he can find it -- if he burrows under it and stays there, playtime is over and he'd like to cuddle, please.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd also say keep bringing her out every few days, in the same area so she gets used to it. While my hedgehog didn't hesitate to explore during floor time, my guinea pigs had to be brought out several times before they were bold enough to walk around.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

You can also make it more fun and less of a "big scary place" by getting a tube, putting a snuggle sack or something like that in there, putting toys in, etc. 
I think it is a great idea to start her off as Annie mentioned not in the middle and off to the side or near an object and also making the light a little dimmer. You can also encourage her with a treat to help her relax at first- either putting meal worms around in there or putting a little beechnut meat baby food to let her lick at the beginning to hopefully help her feel more comfortable.
Also usually letting them out to play in the early morning or later in the evening/night may help more.


----------

